# Taking a break



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2018)

Pulled a muscle in my arm or something so I decided to take a break from firewood for a few days. Decided to find cut some turning wood. A few chunks of Osage and I after I cut the cherry, I believe it's black knot and not a burl. But oh well, I've seen some turning from it and it didn't look too bad. Any ideas or suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> ... I after I cut the cherry, I believe it's black knot and not a burl. But oh well, I've seen some turning from it and it didn't look too bad. Any ideas or suggestions?



The ends on the Osage pieces show why it's notorious for cracking so I hope you can get it cut and sealed soon. As far as the Cherry, I didn't realize fungus galls (aka black knot) could grow so big so hopefully you might find some burl wood underneath. Both appear to be nice finds. As far as suggestions, send some of the cherry wood my way for educational purposes. 

Seriously, I can't wait to see pics of the cherry when you cut into it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2018)

That's not the biggest one I found. There were a few bigger. I'm going to at least get the Osage ends sealed tonight. These have been down for about 2 years. Let me get into the cherry and we may just trade some for the basswood you have!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 10, 2018)

Soooo....I went out to seal these up and decided to cut into the small piece. Here are the results. Let me know what you think. Hopefully there's more of this inside the big one.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Jan 10, 2018)

Very cool! Nice find.


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2018)

Get that Osage sealed up good and sharpen your tools whrn you go to turn it, it's mighty hard! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice....


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like cherry burl to me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2018)

Bet you were smiling when you cut that cherry open. Sure doesn't look like a gall to me.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2018)

Is that it's brain?


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2018)

Gorgeous cherry wood! You found a treasure trove! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 11, 2018)

Awesome, 
Dave


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you all. Yea I was surprised when I cut into it. Wasn't expecting that and can't wait to see inside the big one. This was just a small slice right above it. Definitely have to get over and get the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2018)

put the cherry where it will dry nice and slow. and cut oversize- it really goes wonky on you if you try to dry fast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 11, 2018)

X10


----------

